# relocating to KL



## oliversdownunder

Hi all, we are possibly relocating to KL sometime this year and would love some feedback on Cempaka Damansara Heights school and also Cempaka International School. Our budget doesn't allow for the likes of Alice Smith or Garden International. Would also love any advice on what areas would be suitable for us to live in, would prefer an area with a high expat society. We have 2 girls aged 10yrs and 6 yrs.


----------



## oliversdownunder

Hi all, so we are coming over for a week around the 20th of July to have a look, so I'm guessing areas that we need to look at are Bangsar, Mont Kiara, Damansara and Country Heights Kajang for good expat community, my concern with these are that they are all so far away from Australian International School (we negotiated and can now afford for our children to attend here) are there any expat areas that are closer to AIS?


----------



## leonlim

oliversdownunder said:


> Hi all, so we are coming over for a week around the 20th of July to have a look, so I'm guessing areas that we need to look at are Bangsar, Mont Kiara, Damansara and Country Heights Kajang for good expat community, my concern with these are that they are all so far away from Australian International School (we negotiated and can now afford for our children to attend here) are there any expat areas that are closer to AIS?


You can consider the Mine or Gita Bayu at Seri kembangan as they are near to Australian International school.


----------



## oliversdownunder

So our transfer got put on hold and looks like it is back on the cards within the next 4 months, I am still unsure about schools as we cannot afford the likes of alice Smith or Gardens International and even Australia International is a little out of our price range, I was recommended Cempaka Damansara Heights but was wondering if there are any other schools out there that are slightly cheaper but would be suitable for my 6yr old and 10 year old, going to be year 3 and year 7 next year. I don't mind a local school as long as they speak english but still provide a good education. The living areas we've been recommended are Damansara, Mont Kiara, Country Heights Kajang, my husbands office will be located in Taman Desa. 
Any advice at all will be much appreciated.


----------



## oliversdownunder

Have just come across ELC international school, this seems to be the cheapest international school available, can anyone give me feed back on this school?
thanks


----------



## MM2H

oliversdownunder said:


> Have just come across ELC international school, this seems to be the cheapest international school available, can anyone give me feed back on this school?
> thanks


What do think about kingleys International School ? Located Putra Height


----------



## MM2H

MM2H said:


> What do think about kingleys International School ? Located Putra Height


Sorry, it is call Kingsley International School.


----------



## ayamkampung

try mont kiara too!


----------



## topgasing

*some ideas*



oliversdownunder said:


> So our transfer got put on hold and looks like it is back on the cards within the next 4 months, I am still unsure about schools as we cannot afford the likes of alice Smith or Gardens International and even Australia International is a little out of our price range, I was recommended Cempaka Damansara Heights but was wondering if there are any other schools out there that are slightly cheaper but would be suitable for my 6yr old and 10 year old, going to be year 3 and year 7 next year. I don't mind a local school as long as they speak english but still provide a good education. The living areas we've been recommended are Damansara, Mont Kiara, Country Heights Kajang, my husbands office will be located in Taman Desa.
> Any advice at all will be much appreciated.


Have you looked into tanarata, nexus or sri murni? Garden, ISKL, Sayfol, Mont Kiara & Alice Smith have some heritage and therefore more expensive. If you are staying longer in Malaysia or Asia, you might consider sending your children to local private schools for a truly local experience. I grew up having Japanese, german and Taiwanese friends from the local schools.

SNIP


----------



## oliversdownunder

thanks for all the feedback everyone, we are flying in 3 June and are definitely interested in condos for rent in the Kiara Park complex, if anyone knows of any condos for rent please let us know as we will be house hunting on the 4th June. thanks


----------



## whybirda

I'm also looking for info on international schools for my two children who are 11 & 15, it's likely that we'll be living in the Subang area until November this year. My budget for schooling the children is !£15-20K for them both.


----------

